# Blue stripes



## cajoz (Sep 28, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the two blue stripes painted on some trees at WMA's mean?  I'm sure it is some sort of boundary, but they aren't in any specific line and they're scattered out.  Is there some way of knowing when you've gone too far or gotten to the end of a WMA?  These blue striped trees don't have signs anywhere near them.  Thanks


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 28, 2004)

Its usually a boundry line for loggers taking trees. is there mature pines in the area?


----------



## cajoz (Sep 28, 2004)

*Not Sure*

I'm not sure if they are mature, but they are big.  The trees with the paint are pines on the edge of an area that looks to have been cleared before.  I found some good sign and then I saw the paint and didn't know if I was supposed to be there or not, so I left.  In some place the maps can be confusing because they don't seem to be extremely accurate as far as borders.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 28, 2004)

what makes me believe that blue is for logging is, they are cutting a portion of our property, and the section they are cutting is marked with blue paint. Its a select cut they are cutting. the trees are about 16" or better in dia.


----------



## cajoz (Sep 28, 2004)

This paint looks to have been there a while.  It's on Berry WMA south of the check station.


----------



## Jkidd (Oct 10, 2004)

2 blue stripes is a property boundry for Temple Inland Rome land. 2 stripes means your entering there property 1 means your leaving it. Im pretty sure Berry leases land for the wma from Temple but just make sure you see the yellow signs saying wma land and youll be alright.


Jason


----------

